# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی صنایع

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی صنایع

هدف
مهندسی صنایع رشته ای است كه با طراحی، بهبود و پیاده سازی سیستم های یكپارچه از افراد، مواد، اطلاعات، تجهیزات و انرژی مرتبط است و در این راه از علوم ریاضی، طبیعی، اجتماعی و نیز قوانین و روش های تجزیه و تحلیل مهندسی و دانش تخصصی خود بهره می گیرد.
برای تاسیس یك واحد صنعتی پیشرفته و بزرگ كه تولید آن از كمیت و كیفیت بالایی برخوردار باشد، چه امكاناتی مورد نیاز است؟
- مواد اولیه خوب
- نیروی كار لایق و كارآمد
رعایت موارد فوق بسیاری ضروری است اما چرا بعضی از واحدهای صنعتی با وجود رعایت موارد ذكر شده، بازدهی خوبی نداشته و یا با شكست روبرو می شوند؟
این سوال را مهندسان صنایع پاسخ می گویند. امروزه با رشد و پیشرفت سریع تكنولوژی و تبدیل سیستم های تولیدی و خدماتی كوچك و سنتی به كارخانجات و موسسات بزرگ و پیچیده دیگر نمی توان با تكیه بر مدیریت سنتی كه موروثی بوده و از پدر به پسر منتقل می*شود این واحدها را اداره كرد بلكه به روش های علمی و فنی جهت مدیریت و اداره این گونه واحدها نیاز می باشد.
از سوی دیگر مقیاس تولید و خدمات آنچنان گسترش یافته كه رشته های مهندسی سنتی نمی توانند پاسخگوی كلیه مسایل این موسسات باشند. برای جبران چنین كمبودی در قرن حاضر، به ویژه طی چند دهه اخیر، از پیوند رشته های گوناگون، رشته جدیدی تحت عنوان مهندسی صنایع به وجود آمده است.
ماهیت
یكی از ویژگی های رشته مهندسی صنایع این است كه نمی توان این رشته را در یك جمله خلاصه كرد و آن را مانند یك كپسول كوچك ارائه داد. این رشته تحصیلی بسیار وسیع است و از مدیریت گرفته تا زمان سنجی، از كنترل كیفیت تا تجزیه و تحلیل و طراحی، همه را شامل می شود و به همین دلیل وقتی شما می گویید "من یك مهندس صنایع هستم" مردم نمی توانند تخصص شما را در یك محدوده كوچك و تنگ محصور بكنند.
مهندسی صنایع بیشتر با مدیریت واحدهای تولیدی سروكار دارد و با یك نگرش سازمان یافته مسائل و مشكلات كارخانه را تحلیل كرده و به گونه ای عمل می كند كه با حداقل ورودی مواد، حداكثر خروجی را داشته باشد. چون طراحان یك واحد صنعتی از مهندسی مكانیك گرفته تا برق و یا سایر رشته ها عموماً وقتی مشغول طراحی می شوند از مسائل اقتصادی، افزایش بهره وری و سایر مسائل غافل می مانند اما یك مهندس صنایع برای مثال هنگام برنامه ریزی برای اداره كارخانه ای كه دارای كارگران زیاد و ماشین آلات بسیار است به این مساله توجه می كند كه چگونه می توان بیكاری ماشین آلات را به حداقل رساند و از نیروی انسانی نیز بهترین استفاده را كرد و در ضمن محصول كارخانه فوق كمترین ضایعات را داشته و نگهداری و تعمیرات ماشین آلات نیز به بهترین نحو انجام بگیرد.
"آیا این بهترین روش است؟" این سوالی است كه فكر یك مهندس صنایع را دائماً به خود مشغول می كند تا به این وسیله بهترین راه را برای تولید محصول و حل مسایل و مشكلات یك واحد صنعتی یا خدماتی پیدا كند.
البته همه مهندسان سعی می كنند كه بهترین روش را برای ساختن چیزی پیدا كنند ولی مساله این جا است كه آنها فقط در زمینه رشته خود دارای دانش فنی هستند ولی مهندس صنایع كسی است كه برای مثال مطلبی را از مهندس شیمی می گیرد و در مورد مشكل مهندسی مكانیك از آن استفاده می كند و بهترین روش را بدست می آورد. از سوی دیگر یك مهندس صنایع می تواند شكاف عمیق مابین مدیران اجرایی و مهندسان طرح و توسعه را پرنماید. چون یك مهندس می تواند حرفهای تخصصی اش را به یك مهندس صنایع تفهیم كند، در صورتی كه ممكن است نتواند به رئیس غیرمهندس خود نشان بدهد كه در حال كوشش برای انجام چه كاری است.
توانایی های جسمی، علمی، روانی مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه
توانایی علمی: دانشجویان رشته مهندسی صنایع باید در دو درس ریاضی و فیزیك قوی باشند. بخصوص در درس ریاضیات جدید كه آمار و احتمالات این درس تاحدی به مهندسی صنایع مربوط می شود.
همان طور كه گفته شد رشته مهندسی صنایع حیطه بسیار گسترده ای دارد و به همین دلیل دانشجوی این رشته نیز باید اطلاعاتی گسترده و متنوع و همچنین ویژگی های بسیاری داشته باشد. برای مثال چون این رشته ارتباط نزدیكی با مدیریت دارد، دانشجوی آن باید توانایی های مدیریتی داشته و قدرت تحلیل و درك بالایی داشته باشد.
توانایی جسمی: قوی بودن در یك یا دو درس و به واسطه آن وارد شدن به این رشته كافی نیست بلكه فرد علاوه بر قوی بودن در دروسی مانند فیزیك، ریاضی و آمار، باید روابط عمومی فوق العاده قوی داشته باشد تا بتواند با افراد مختلف ارتباط برقرار بكند چرا كه یك مهندس صنایع باید بین سایر مهندسان مشغول به كار در یك كارخانه ارتباط برقرار كند. همچنین یك دانشجوی مهندسی صنایع باید از خلاقیت و نوآوری برخوردار باشد.
علاقمندیها: جذابیت این رشته در ارتباط نزدیك آن با صنعت نهفته است. بیشتر دانش آموزان دبیرستانی بخصوص دانش آموزان رشته ریاضی به ارتباط نزدیك با صنعت علاقمند هستند. آنها می خواهند بدانند كه در داخل كارخانه ها چه می گذرد و منظور از خط تولید و افزایش بهره وری در كارخانه چیست؟
این رشته حس كنجكاوی چنین افرادی را ارضا می كند.
گرایش های مقطع کارشناسی
در مقطع کارشناسی چهار گرایش:
تولید صنعتی، برنامه ریزی و تحلیل سیستم ها، تكنولوژی صنعتی و ایمنی صنعتی وجود دارد.
البته به گفته استادان و دانشجویان این رشته، گرایش های ذكر شده در سطح كارشناسی تفاوت چندانی با یكدیگر ندارند. چرا كه دانشجویان هر یک از گرایش های فوق از میان 142 واحدی كه در دوره كارشناسی می گذرانند، تنها 10 تا 15 واحدشان با یكدیگر متفاوت است كه دانشجویان همین واحدهای متفاوت را نیز می توانند در 8 واحد اختیاری خویش انتخاب كرده و بگذرانند. (گرایش ایمنی با 25 واحد اختصاصی متفاوت بیشترین تفاوت را با گرایش های دیگر دارد)
هدف از گرایش تولید صنعتی، تربیت مدیران تولید واحدهای صنعتی می باشد. گرایش تحلیل سیستم ها نیز یك مقدار جنبه نرم افزاری دارد و بیشتر به ارائه راهكاری سیستماتیك می پردازد. گرایش تكنولوژی صنعتی نیز نسبت به دو گرایش دیگر فنی تر بوده و به مهندسی مكانیك نزدیكتر می باشد و این گرایش به تربیت تكنولوژیست های كارخانه می پردازد و بالاخره گرایش ایمنی صنعتی به مسائل مشكل ساز در صنعت از لحاظ ایمنی می پردازد كه برای مثال می توان به كوره*ها و یا آلودگی هوا اشاره نمود.
گرایش تولید صنعتی فن به كارگیری مهارت های تكنیكی اقتصادی و استفاده موثر و نظام یافته از نیروی انسانی، زمان، ماشین آلات، ساختمان و مواد به منظور تولید كالا با كیفیت مطلوب می باشد و فارغ التحصیلان این گرایش می توانند به تجزیه و تحلیل و حل مسائل برنامه ریزی كنترل تولید، افزایش كارایی، تولید و طرح ریزی واحدهای تولیدی بپردازند.
به زبان دیگر دانش هایی كه دانشجویان این گرایش می آموزند، عبارت است از:

- انتخاب فرایند تولید و روش های مونتاژ

- انتخاب و طراحی ابزارها و تجهیزات تولیدی

- طراحی كارخانه مشتمل بر ساختمان، ماشین آلات، وسایل حمل و نقل، انبار مواد خام كالاهای ساخته شده

- بهبود ساختار محصول

- توسعه و اجرای سیستم های ارزیابی كار و زمان

- پیاده سازی نگهداری و تعمیرات جهت بالا بردن كارایی تجهیزات

- طراحی و بهبود سیستم های برنامه ریزی و كنترل تولید موجودی و كیفیت

در گرایش تحلیل سیستم ها نیز دروسی ارائه می گردند، از قبیل:
- طراحی و اجرای سیستم های مدیریت اطلاعات
- طراحی و اجرای سیستم های پردازش اطلاعات
- استفاده از تكنولوژی در سیستم های اداری
- ارزیابی قابلیت اطمینان محصولات
هدف این گرایش تربیت كارشناسانی است كه بتوانند با بهره گیری از روش های جدید و سیستماتیك و مدل های ریاضی، مسائل تصمیم گیری در سطح واحدهای صنعتی بزرگ را تجزیه و تحلیل نموده و بیشترین رهنمودها را در استفاده از منابع موجود در عملكرد اجزاء تشكیل سیستم ارائه بدهند. البته باید گفت دروس دانشگاهی به صورتی است كه یك فارغ التحصیل گرایش تولید صنعتی می تواند به جای فارغ التحصیل گرایش تحلیل سیستم ها فعالیت بكند و یا بالعكس.
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر
در كلیه گرایش های رشته مهندسی صنایع امكان ادامه تحصیل در سطح كارشناسی ارشد در داخل و یا سطوح بالاتر در داخل و یا خارج از كشور وجود دارد.
رشته های مشابه و نزدیك به این رشته
در هر یك از رشته های مدیریت و اقتصاد دروسی هستند كه با رشته مهندسی صنایع مشترك اند.

----------


## Parniya



----------


## Parniya

_____________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------

